# Shark Guard



## Whaler (Mar 7, 2010)

I had one of these blade guards on my old saw and I just installed one on my DW746 today.
What a difference from the crappy factory guard. If you are not familiar with them they are available from www.leestyron.com, a little spendy but well worth it.
The first picture is the DW746 quick release bracket
The second and third show it in the up and down position
The fitting on top is for dust collection


----------



## jskeen (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, you can really use a tablesaw with one of those things left on it?  I thought they were just put on at the factory to keep the blade from getting damaged in shipping or something


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 7, 2010)

One thing to point out is that Lee makes these for saws that have a riving knife. This raises and lowers with the blade and tilts with it also so there is rarely a reason to remove it. Saws with a splitter that is static and mounted to the back of the saw are junk.


----------



## Gary Max (Mar 7, 2010)

Personaly----I would love to have one on my Big saw.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 7, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> One thing to point out is that Lee makes these for saws that have a riving knife. This raises and lowers with the blade and tilts with it also so there is rarely a reason to remove it. Saws with a splitter that is static and mounted to the back of the saw are junk.[/QUOTE
> 
> Saws that have a splitter that are static are not junk but saws that have a true riving knife that moves with the blade may be tad bit better. My DW746 is not junk and it uses the splitter system.


----------



## Russianwolf (Mar 7, 2010)

Whaler said:


> Russianwolf said:
> 
> 
> > One thing to point out is that Lee makes these for saws that have a riving knife. This raises and lowers with the blade and tilts with it also so there is rarely a reason to remove it. Saws with a splitter that is static and mounted to the back of the saw are junk.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 7, 2010)

I have been wanting to get one of those for my Ryobi. But ran out of play money. The guys at BT3Central swear it is the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## rherrell (Mar 8, 2010)

I have one and LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rangertrek (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice, I need to check that out.  BTW your saw table looks to clean.:biggrin:


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 8, 2010)

I have a PSI overarm blade guard that I replace the stock guard with a shark guard.  I love it and it does a great job.


----------

